# tumbling equipment 4 sale



## Bottle tumbler (May 22, 2008)

I am selling all my equipment for tumbling, If any one is intrested contact me. I am no longer able to lift do to a accident.I have 3 -4"x32 inch tubes for tumbling 2 bottles at once. I al;so have 1-7"x24" tube several 4" tubes and 5" and 6" tubes. copper and roller beds. over 1100 in value selling for 750.00 if you live within 200 miles i will meet you half way.


----------



## bottlediger (May 24, 2008)

Would you sell the copper seperate, if so how much per lbs. Im pretty close

 Ry


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 24, 2008)

I'd be interested in one or two 4" tubes with stoppels......... I'm over here in eastern pennsy above allentown.

 Jim


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 28, 2008)

everything has been sold.
 r


----------



## wedigforyou (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your troubles and really sorry to hear that you can no longer enjoy your hobby.  You did great work. Good Luck and mend well.


----------

